# Shark Tank Products



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Not sure if this should be an HH thread or TTVT.

My sister, who has pain everyday, reports the item below (brought to The Tank by a young person) to be very effective.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just watched that episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WTH is that thing?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> WTH is that thing?


Well, if I weren't a shark tank viewer, I'd guess a sex toy, but I've seen that episode and it's to self-massage your back .


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

My wife wanted a Taaluma Tote for her Birthday that was back in March when she saw it during the winter. We're still waiting on it, should be here by the beginning of June. I had totally forgotten about it until I got a shipping update last week.










They did not get a deal. Which explains why they weren't ready to sell as many as they did. Will report back when we get it in.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I got a Drop Stop when they were really cheap on Groupon Goods. That the product you shove between the seat and center console of your car so you can't accidentally drop things down there. I bought it after having dropped a few different things down there and having a heck of a time finding them afterwards. It works well.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

jilter said:


> Not sure if this should be an HH thread or TTVT.
> 
> My sister, who has pain everyday, reports the item below (brought to The Tank by a young person) to be very effective.


I do not understand how the sharks invested in this. There have been products like this for years:

http://www.theracane.com/


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I got a Drop Stop when they were really cheap on Groupon Goods. That the product you shove between the seat and center console of your car so you can't accidentally drop things down there. I bought it after having dropped a few different things down there and having a heck of a time finding them afterwards. It works well.


Just saw a knock off (?) of that item at Target this weekend. Shark tank was my first thought when I saw it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> I do not understand how the sharks invested in this. There have been products like this for years:
> 
> http://www.theracane.com/


During the presentation they claimed it was the perfect angle and flexibility. I do wonder how it compares to the fairly highly-regarded theracane. I know several people who use the theracane.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

My girlfriend bought a Scrub Daddy. Liked it at first but it fell apart fairly quickly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> My girlfriend bought a Scrub Daddy. Liked it at first but it fell apart fairly quickly.


Same experience. They say 3 months but ours lasted about a month. Wife love's it so much we stock up on them.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I pre-ordered the Keen home smart vent system..

http://www.keenhome.io/?gclid=CMqSzYmihsUCFQoNaQoduUkA6g

They did get a deal! :up::up:

I am hoping for energy savings!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Regina said:


> I pre-ordered the Keen home smart vent system..


Ridiculous.. I just CLOSE THE VENT in the other bedrooms!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah seems like a total waste of $$$$. Just manually close the vents in the rooms you don't need a bunch of heat or a/c and save several hundred bucks. Is the world becoming THIS lazy?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mattack said:


> Ridiculous.. I just CLOSE THE VENT in the other bedrooms!


This is for rooms that are in use...it closes the vents when they are not in use and opens them when the rooms are in use...learns your use patterns.

I don't think it's ridiculous...and neither did the sharks!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

As they say, there's a sucker born every minute!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Alfer said:


> As they say, there's a sucker born every minute!


HA HA! 

But seriously, this is different-it does not work for me to "just close the vents" in the rooms I don't use-because I sometimes use my spare bedroom and sometimes I don't - and I sometimes use my guest bathroom and sometimes I don't-and I work weird hours...

So this system will learn my usage patterns and close the vents when the rooms are not in use and open them when the rooms are in use...

Or at least I hope they will. There is a money-back guarantee if I don't like the system.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Regina said:


> I pre-ordered the Keen home smart vent system..
> 
> http://www.keenhome.io/?gclid=CMqSzYmihsUCFQoNaQoduUkA6g
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I've not seen these; I could totally use them in my house!

I work from home - would be nice to control the upstairs vs downstairs vs addition/dining room vents when I am the ONLY person in the house - from my home office. I have a single zone forced air system in our house. I had been considering in-duct type systems, but this could work.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Do you need to also buy a new smart thermostat? I don't see any details about that on their website. I can't see how this would work without one.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

In my 1.5 minutes of research, I think the vents are only sharing/balancing local pressure/flow rates... while the thermostat is demanding heat.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> My girlfriend bought a Scrub Daddy. Liked it at first but it fell apart fairly quickly.


I love them and they last a couple months for me but I am single I hand wash a very minimal amount of dishes. For once in my life I live in a place with an awesome dishwasher that cleans any and everything without washing it off first.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

My Scrub Daddy sponges have lasted a very reasonable amount of time.
I have to say I do not use them on food caked dishes. I rinse off the food
before I use the sponge to clean the dish. I find it is food particles that make sponges smell bad.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Do you need to also buy a new smart thermostat? I don't see any details about that on their website. I can't see how this would work without one.


Each vent has its own temperature and pressure sensors, and the vents communicate with each other to regulate temperature and pressure.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Each vent has its own temperature and pressure sensors, and the vents communicate with each other to regulate temperature and pressure.


But if your thermostat has reached its required temperature, the furnace or A/C will be shut off by the thermostat. That would prevent warm or cool air reaching any other room, regardless of if the vents are open or closed. Seems like the vents would also need to talk to the thermostat in order to ensure it doesn't shut off when air needs to be redirected to a particular room.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> But if your thermostat has reached its required temperature, the furnace or A/C will be shut off by the thermostat. That would prevent warm or cool air reaching any other room, regardless of if the vents are open or closed. Seems like the vents would also need to talk to the thermostat in order to ensure it doesn't shut off when air needs to be redirected to a particular room.


The site does say that the system will work with a connected t-stat, but doesn't say that it's required. My guess is that this system will figure out the proper balanced vent position to keep all rooms at the same temp, and then the vents won't have to move much except when you manually tell them to cut-off/re-open a room.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Regina said:


> I pre-ordered the Keen home smart vent system..
> 
> http://www.keenhome.io/?gclid=CMqSzYmihsUCFQoNaQoduUkA6g
> 
> ...


Interesting concept that I probably would be interested in except I have a 100 year old house and have gorgeous huge heat vents that are 12x10.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm, looks like they may not have a baseboard-style register option. The majority of my vents are like this:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Interesting concept that I probably would be interested in except I have a 100 year old house and have gorgeous huge heat vents that are 12x10.


Yes, I just measured and all my vents are 12x12, and they seem to be a very standard size/design for this area. I wonder where Keen is getting their info about what they consider to be the four most-popular vent sizes.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

My vents are circular.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

No replacement for zones.


There is one vent that we have that is closed when the christmas tree is up. The thing actually hovers a bit while the heat is on.
Also I wonder if they are noisy blocking the air flow.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Regina said:


> This is for rooms that are in use...it closes the vents when they are not in use and opens them when the rooms are in use...learns your use patterns.





DancnDude said:


> Do you need to also buy a new smart thermostat? I don't see any details about that on their website. I can't see how this would work without one.


well, I'm really lazy, and even I just don't see the benefit.. *IF* I hadn't basically stopped watering my lawns (drought), I _have_ been thinking of getting a better sprinkler controller.. but even that would simply be a $50-ish one with a slightly less annoying UI, not a $250 fully programmable (i.e. with smartphone) one.

Since I'm mostly in one room of my house, it just doesn't seem useful.. What I *do* want some eon is good smart lights -- that's one of the few things that Prometheus (awful movie) did well -- automatic lights that followed the person. Basically, something much better than automatic lights that one has at work..



mwhip said:


> I love them and they last a couple months for me but I am single I hand wash a very minimal amount of dishes. For once in my life I live in a place with an awesome dishwasher that cleans any and everything without washing it off first.


Heh, I hate washing, but I'm single and just don't get enough dishes to use the dishwasher, so I do them all by hand..


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Regarding the Keen Home vents, I was going to ask about back pressure as that is harmful to a central system, but it seems like they have pressure sensors that regulate this as well.

I'm actually intrigued - I don't think the product is for suckers, but it is very expensive. The pre-order discount might make this worth it - I already have internet connected thermostats.

I have a half-bath that is ALWAYS way too hot if the door is closed, and my master bath is almost always colder than the rest of the house.

I'm seriously considering this.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

If this is against the rules please let me know. ..
If anyone is seriously considering pre-ordering the Keen vents, I'd sure as heck appreciate if you would click here 
http://go.referralcandy.com/share/CB5T59X
I get a referral discount and so do you! 
TIA!!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

If this is against the rules, please let me know. ..
If anyone is seriously considering pre-ordering the Keen vents, please consider clicking here :
http://go.ref
erralcandy.com/share/CB5T59X
I geta referral fee and so do you!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We've ordered two products 'as seen on Shark Tank' and have been happy with both of them:

Drop Stop: loved this product; definitely stopped the loss of pens, keys, and french fries into the nether regions of the car seat.

Produce Freshies: We've re-ordered twice already and I sent another order as a gift to a friend. We're big banana eaters and always ended up going to the supermarket several times a week (buying fewer bananas at a time) because we don't care for them after they become over-ripe. This product (individual 2" square packets that you stick in the produce drawer or bag) definitely lengthens the ripening process so that we now buy more bananas at a time and the last one in the bag is still perfect. My friend (who received the gift order) reported that her bananas are fresher and she also uses them in the produce drawer and it helps keep the veggies crunchier longer. She liked the product so much that she ordered a set for her daughter.

eta: Oops. The Produce Freshies might have been on a show called "Invention Hunters". Since I'm not 100% sure, I'll keep the review listed as shown in case anyone's interested in them. If anyone feels strongly that I should remove that paragraph I will do so.


----------



## NateKeenHome (Apr 23, 2015)

classicX said:


> Regarding the Keen Home vents, I was going to ask about back pressure as that is harmful to a central system, but it seems like they have pressure sensors that regulate this as well.
> 
> I'm actually intrigued - I don't think the product is for suckers, but it is very expensive. The pre-order discount might make this worth it - I already have internet connected thermostats.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the use case we had in mind for the Smart Vents. The link Regina shared will take $20 off your already discounted vents (our current promotion is up to 35% off during the pre-order period). Then if you refer someone we'll take an additional $40 off (and $40 more for every person you refer).



mattack said:


> Since I'm mostly in one room of my house, it just doesn't seem useful..


But that's a reason to use smart vents. Install them in the rooms you don't spend much time in to close off those rooms and save money. They allow you to effectively lower the square footage or your home without making any physical changes.



andyw715 said:


> There is one vent that we have that is closed when the christmas tree is up. The thing actually hovers a bit while the heat is on.
> Also I wonder if they are noisy blocking the air flow.


We designed the louvers (the fins of the vents) to be super quiet. Air passes around them without noise.



mwhip said:


> My vents are circular.


Bummer! We're currently making 4x10, 4x12, 6x10, and 6x12 rectangle vents, but may introduce additional sizes next year.



DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I just measured and all my vents are 12x12, and they seem to be a very standard size/design for this area. I wonder where Keen is getting their info about what they consider to be the four most-popular vent sizes.


We based the sizing on interviews with HVAC contractors and suppliers, as well data provided by our retail partner, Lowes on their most popular register sizes.



DancnDude said:


> But if your thermostat has reached its required temperature, the furnace or A/C will be shut off by the thermostat. That would prevent warm or cool air reaching any other room, regardless of if the vents are open or closed. Seems like the vents would also need to talk to the thermostat in order to ensure it doesn't shut off when air needs to be redirected to a particular room.


DevdogAZ covered this some, but our vents do communicate with smart thermostats such as Nest. With standard thermostats, the goal is to heat or cool specific rooms before the thermostat shuts off to avoid the issue you highlighted. This can be accomplished by installing smart vents in the room with the thermostat and in rooms you want to heat or cool. The vents will redirect air heading to the thermostat room to your other rooms, so the entire house heats or cools more evenly.

Happy to answer any questions anyone has. Shoot me an email - nate at keenhome.io


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Nate,

Welcome!

Any thoughts on baseboard-style vents? The majority of my first floor vents are of this style; upstairs are in-floor type.

Do these vents control the furnace or thermostat in any manner?


----------



## NateKeenHome (Apr 23, 2015)

markp99 said:


> Hey Nate,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


Hey Mark! Thanks for the warm welcome. We may introduce baseboard-style vents next year, but our focus is getting the four standard sizes I listed to market.

They don't control your furnace or thermostat, thought they do work with smart thermostats such as Nest, Ecobee, and those on SmartThings and Lowes Iris.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Welcome, Nate. I have a question: presumably the default operation of the Smart Vents is to balance the temperature in all rooms. But how does it work when you want to shut off all airflow to a room (or rooms) for a period of time, or even on a regular schedule? Do you have to manually tell the app when to fully close the vents, or can that all be programmed ahead of time?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the idea of the scrub daddy but it's a pita to get them to their hardened state for tough scrubbing. Our tap water does not get cold enough so I have to get a bowl, fill it with ice and some water, put the sponge in&hellip;ugh...a waste of time.


----------



## NateKeenHome (Apr 23, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> Welcome, Nate. I have a question: presumably the default operation of the Smart Vents is to balance the temperature in all rooms. But how does it work when you want to shut off all airflow to a room (or rooms) for a period of time, or even on a regular schedule? Do you have to manually tell the app when to fully close the vents, or can that all be programmed ahead of time?


Great question. You will be able to schedule vents to be closed to various degrees throughout the day, but the coolest aspect of the Smart Vents is that they learn your preferences and automate themselves accordingly.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

NateKeenHome said:


> Great question. You will be able to schedule vents to be closed to various degrees throughout the day, but the coolest aspect of the Smart Vents is that they learn your preferences and automate themselves accordingly.


Thank you Nate and welcome! 

I appreciate your coming here and taking up for me! :up::up:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Nate and welcome!
Thank you for visiting us and being available to answer questions on your products.
Best of luck to you and your company.

Jill


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dbranco said:


> We've ordered two products 'as seen on Shark Tank' and have been happy with both of them:
> 
> Drop Stop: [ ......]


Thanks very much for taking the time.
When I started this thread, that is exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

NateKeenHome said:


> But that's a reason to use smart vents. Install them in the rooms you don't spend much time in to close off those rooms and save money. They allow you to effectively lower the square footage or your home without making any physical changes.


But I simply CLOSED the vents entirely.. (err, closed as much as they could close.. they're not airtight.)


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Recently ordered my second Mission Belt. The first was nearly two years ago after their episode aired and it still looks great. I really like the ratcheting system in lieu of holes. Lots of color choices, although I stick with black with an iron and now steel buckle.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Recently ordered my second Mission Belt. The first was nearly two years ago after their episode aired and it still looks great. I really like the ratcheting system in lieu of holes. Lots of color choices, although I stick with black with an iron and now steel buckle. http://missionbelt.com/


I love the mission belt! I've bought some for me and also several as gifts.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd caution against getting those vent things. It may be useful to direct a bit more air to other rooms, but you may end up having higher bills. What I've heard from HVAC guys is that closing off a vent doesn't mean that 100% of that air is routed to other rooms. The air coming out the other vents may just change a small amount or not at all. For example, if your current airflow through all your vents is X, if you close half the vents, the airflow through the remaining vents will be much less than X. 

You can demonstrate this in your car. Turn your AC to high with all the vents open and feel how much air is flowing through the vents. Close all the vents except one. That one vent will have more air than before, but it's not nearly as much airflow as all the open vents had.

So the vents might be useful to make certain rooms more comfortable, but you may end up with higher bills since the HVAC system may need to run longer.


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

NateKeenHome said:


> That's exactly the use case we had in mind for the Smart Vents. The link Regina shared will take $20 off your already discounted vents (our current promotion is up to 35% off during the pre-order period). Then if you refer someone we'll take an additional $40 off (and $40 more for every person you refer).
> 
> But that's a reason to use smart vents. Install them in the rooms you don't spend much time in to close off those rooms and save money. They allow you to effectively lower the square footage or your home without making any physical changes.
> 
> ...


Nate,

How do you guys ensure that you aren't blocking off so much air that you cause problems with the overall balance and efficiency of the HVAC?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

FYI, Behind the Tank premieres next Friday May 1 after Shark Tank.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> Recently ordered my second Mission Belt. The first was nearly two years ago after their episode aired and it still looks great. I really like the ratcheting system in lieu of holes. Lots of color choices, although I stick with black with an iron and now steel buckle.


My boss has one and swears by it. Looks like an actual useful item.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got two of them also. And their customer service is excellent.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ireland967 said:


> Recently ordered my second Mission Belt. The first was nearly two years ago after their episode aired and it still looks great. I really like the ratcheting system in lieu of holes. Lots of color choices, although I stick with black with an iron and now steel buckle.


I sure think we (tivocommunity) had this discussion in the happy hour forum.. Those seem similar to Boy Scout belts.. the ratcheting system that is.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> I sure think we (tivocommunity) had this discussion in the happy hour forum.. Those seem similar to Boy Scout belts.. the ratcheting system that is.


Boy Scout belts don't have the racheting system. They have a bar that goes across the buckle and then a slot that gets tighter the farther you push the bar into the slot. So it puts pressure on the belt fabric and keeps it in place (sort of). But the Mission Belt actually has teeth sewn into the back side of the belt so that as it goes into the buckle, the teeth catch just like a zip tie.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Boy Scout belts don't have the racheting system. They have a bar that goes across the buckle and then a slot that gets tighter the farther you push the bar into the slot. So it puts pressure on the belt fabric and keeps it in place (sort of). But the Mission Belt actually has teeth sewn into the back side of the belt so that as it goes into the buckle, the teeth catch just like a zip tie.


oh, ok, thanks.. Then something on the web page confused me... I didn't look at the web page again NOW.. but something when I looked the other day made it seem like there was no 'stepped' ratcheting system. I would consider teeth like this to just be similar to way way way closer holes like in a belt..

That is, I guess a rough analogy is that a boy scout belt is analog, holes/teeth ratcheting is digital.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought some "Off The Cob" sweet corn tortilla chips after they appeared on Shark Tank. Meh.










The panel acted like they were fantastic. Sweet corn is lower in the ingredient list than oil.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Strange.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

From their website (not sure where yours came from):










EDIT: I see yours is from the Shark Tank blog. Maybe they've changed the recipe? Demand? I ordered right after the show and got the bag shown on their website.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Is the ground corn not ground sweet corn?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I wondered about that. The internet tells me maybe dent or field corn.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The chips had some sweet corn taste but my interpretation was that the first ingredient was good ol' tortilla chip corn.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I bought a scrub daddy. It worked really well. I have a very old kitchen with grout that is gross. Need to regrout but since I want to redo the kitchen I haven't. This got a lot of icky up, better than a scrubber. 

Also bought the luminAID blow-up Solar Light. I'm a sicker for portable lights. These things are really cool and would be nice floating in a pool or hung in a tent. They are lightweight and give off two levels of soft light. Truth is, I don't have a ton of uses for them but I like them in case there is a power outage or something. 

I wanted to buy that light that you opened like a book, the Lumio. Too pricey at $200 but very beautiful, I thought. Maybe some day I'll change my mind.

I also bought a bottle breacher for my son. It was a Christmas gift and I ordered it six weeks before Christmas on the day the show aired. Due to the show, they got way behind. They sent me an email saying that since I'd ordered it by a certain date, I would get it by Christmas but then a couple weeks before I still had no shipping. I contacted them and they did send me one out but it didn't look finished - not cleaned or shiny. Still a cool idea and hopefully they have worked out the bugs now, my son might give them as groomsman gifts.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)




----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

:up:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I ordered a Mission Belt after reading about them here. Got it on Friday and have worn it each day since. It's really quite nice - I like it a lot.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


>


I never realized Daymond John was Jewish.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

danterner said:


> I ordered a Mission Belt after reading about them here. Got it on Friday and have worn it each day since. It's really quite nice - I like it a lot.


With all these endorsements here, I think I might get one too


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> With all these endorsements here, I think I might get one too


I was thinking the same thing.

On a related note, I'm a little surprised they haven't been sued by the Eagles (or at least Don Henley).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BrandonRe said:


> On a related note, I'm a little surprised they haven't been sued by the Eagles (or at least Don Henley).


 For what?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> With all these endorsements here, I think I might get one too





DevdogAZ said:


> For what?


It took me a while. "I heard the Mission Bell" from Hotel California.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

BrandonRe said:


> I never realized Daymond John was Jewish.


I assume you're joking.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> It took me a while. "I heard the Mission Bell" from Hotel California.


Ugh. 

I hope MikeMar was just making a joke about a lawsuit.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I assume you're joking.


Why? What is funny about that? Is DJ jewish, or was he just a guest speaker at one of your events?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I hope MikeMar was just making a joke about a lawsuit.


What did I say? I just said that people have and like the belts so I might get one


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Squeak said:


> Why? What is funny about that? Is DJ jewish, or was he just a guest speaker at one of your events?


The latter.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> What did I say? I just said that people have and like the belts so I might get one


Sorry. I meant BrandonRe.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

One thing I've realized after watching Shark Tank is how difficult it must for food items to be successful. I've seen a few of the food products in stores and tried them, but it's not like I have any huge obsession with them, or pretty much any food product in general. For example, I may want lemonade, but I just pick from what's on the shelf. If "Sweet Bee" lemonade isn't there, I'll just pick one of the others and not give it much thought. If I like it and it's there next time, I'll get it again. If it's not there, I'll get something else. It's rare that a food product is so good that I must have that specific one. For a successful food product, it's all about distribution and being able to get shelf space.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

warrenn said:


> One thing I've realized after watching Shark Tank is how difficult it must for food items to be successful. I've seen a few of the food products in stores and tried them, but it's not like I have any huge obsession with them, or pretty much any food product in general. For example, I may want lemonade, but I just pick from what's on the shelf. If "Sweet Bee" lemonade isn't there, I'll just pick one of the others and not give it much thought. If I like it and it's there next time, I'll get it again. If it's not there, I'll get something else. It's rare that a food product is so good that I must have that specific one. For a successful food product, it's all about distribution and being able to get shelf space.


Seriously, food and creating a clothing line are two businesses I have ZERO desire to get into. Just for the sheer distribution and shelf space


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> It took me a while. "I heard the Mission Bell" from Hotel California.


Yes- that's it. Every time I see the name I hear the song. Sorry.... But the suit reference- Don Henley has file a few rather interesting suits in recent years. While I wouldn't expect it, it also wouldn't surprise me to hear that he had filed suit against Mission Belts.



Turtleboy said:


> I assume you're joking.


Absolutely 100% serious...........ly joking. And I know it's not really even funny. In my defense, it did sound funnier in my head.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Henley didn't invent the phrase "mission bell" nor did he originate the association of missions to California.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> Henley didn't invent the phrase "mission bell" nor did he originate the association of missions to California.


He didn't invent being an ****** either, but that hasn't stopped him so far.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Seriously, food and creating a clothing line are two businesses I have ZERO desire to get into. Just for the sheer distribution and shelf space


Is your nickname "Mr. Wonderfull"?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really enjoyed the new "Beyond the tank" show they aired.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

pmyers said:


> I really enjoyed the new "Beyond the tank" show they aired.


So did I. Should we start a new thread for it?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

This thread sucked me into one of those belts.. Amazon dropped it off today.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

warrenn said:


> One thing I've realized after watching Shark Tank is how difficult it must for food items to be successful. I've seen a few of the food products in stores and tried them, but it's not like I have any huge obsession with them, or pretty much any food product in general. For example, I may want lemonade, but I just pick from what's on the shelf. If "Sweet Bee" lemonade isn't there, I'll just pick one of the others and not give it much thought. If I like it and it's there next time, I'll get it again. If it's not there, I'll get something else. It's rare that a food product is so good that I must have that specific one. For a successful food product, it's all about distribution and being able to get shelf space.


I think most people are just way more brand conscious about food than you or I are.

Sure, I eat a lot (too much), but soda is about one of the only things where I consistently get the name brand.. If the generic/store brand tasted the same, I'd get it.. (and in some cases I do, e.g. diet orange or diet cola to mix with one of the flavored varieties of the name brands that don't have generic equivalents, e.g. Vanilla Coke Zero).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Does anybody remember what the thing is called that you put your cell phone in and it uses UV light to dissinfect (and also charges)?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

pmyers said:


> Does anybody remember what the thing is called that you put your cell phone in and it uses UV light to dissinfect (and also charges)?


I don't recall it at all but googled "shark tank uv" and came up with Phonesoap.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yup. that's it. thanks

https://www.phonesoap.com/

dang. The iPhone 6 plus doesn't fit and they dont have a phablet/tablet model yet.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I really enjoyed the new "Beyond the tank" show they aired.


Huh. My wife and I love ST, but the Beyond the Tank fell flat. Too scripted and cheesy. Not enough real behind-the-scenes of what is happening.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I succumbed to the UMF a bit. 

I ordered 2 Mission belts - Black & Brown. I was overdue due by a bit on the belt I wear daily, so it was a pretty easy decision to purchase.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

squeak said:


> huh. My wife and i love st, but the beyond the tank fell flat. Too scripted and cheesy. Not enough real behind-the-scenes of what is happening.


+1


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Squeak said:


> Huh. My wife and I love ST, but the Beyond the Tank fell flat. *Too scripted and cheesy. *Not enough real behind-the-scenes of what is happening.


Exactly. Beyond The Tank is about as organic as Styrofoam. Unlike Shark Tank which has a more natural feel.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jjd_87 said:


> Exactly. Beyond The Tank is about as organic as Styrofoam. Unlike Shark Tank which has a more natural feel.


I thought of it more as an extension to the short updates they do during the shows anyway and in that context liked it. I wasn't expecting too much depth Beyond the Tank.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

We've gotten a few Scrub Daddy's at the store. Linen and Things maybe. Less harsh than the 3M green pads. They work great and I don't expect them to last.

We go Bottle Breacher's as gifts for the sons-in-law. Current and former military. They liked them enough we also got them for the daughters. Both former military.

We have probably gotten other items as we look at the retail racks when we shop.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Uhh, the walk down the "hallway" is all faked (I mean that's just an open set) and the person entering the tank has to stand there quiet for quite a while (I seem to remember 10 or more minutes).

While it's nowhere near as good as Shark Tank, I do think Beyond the Tank is interesting, and am glad it was renewed..

Though I honestly didn't realize that all of them had a big company they worked with that did the day to day work on their investments. I'm not saying I thought they were doing it all themselves, *just* the Shark Tank stuff.. (I'm still not explaining what I misunderstood well..)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mattack said:


> Uhh, the walk down the "hallway" is all faked (I mean that's just an open set) and the person entering the tank has to stand there quiet for quite a while (I seem to remember 10 or more minutes).


What is this in response to?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I liked the 2nd episode of beyond the tank much better than the first. Much more going on.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I liked the 2nd episode of beyond the tank much better than the first. Much more going on.


Agreed. Much more relaxed and realistic feeling. I also disagree with Cuban...their website needs to be replaced if its crashing that much and that's what they feel like they need to do. Good to see people actually going against the Sharks strong advice.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Definitely a better episode even though I was OK with the 1st. I think there are only going to be 4-6 eps total. The plated story was probably most interesting with the deal falling through and Kevin picking them up later. You would think (if Mark's story is true) that nobody would want to touch them after that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Hank said:


> What is this in response to?


It's in response to:


> Beyond The Tank is about as organic as Styrofoam. Unlike Shark Tank which has a more natural feel.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I succumbed to the UMF a bit.
> 
> I ordered 2 Mission belts - Black & Brown. I was overdue due by a bit on the belt I wear daily, so it was a pretty easy decision to purchase.


Very happy with my new Mission Belts; they work great. Thanks TCF/UMF.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

mattack said:


> It's in response to:


I understand that Shark Tank is a tv show and not filmed in real time. But the manufactured drama of Beyond the Tank isn't there. Some of those segments just seemed really forced. I'm guessing that is why they are only running 3 episodes. A weekly series of Beyond the Tank would get old really quick.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Hank said:


> Agreed. Much more relaxed and realistic feeling. I also disagree with Cuban...their website needs to be replaced if its crashing that much and that's what they feel like they need to do. Good to see people actually going against the Sharks strong advice.


Cuban is a jerk. If you don't agree with him, then you must be wrong. He never seems to acknowledge that he made his fortune with a right place-right time investment. His company was worthless. He just was on the leading edge of the internet bubble.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, that Mission Belt looks amazing. Seriously considering it with all of the rave reviews here


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Regina said:


> If this is against the rules, please let me know. ..
> If anyone is seriously considering pre-ordering the Keen vents, please consider clicking here :
> http://go.ref
> erralcandy.com/share/CB5T59X
> I geta referral fee and so do you!


So does this give me more than the current 25% off?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So does this give me more than the current 25% off?


Geez, I don't know! Give it a shot!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I finally got my four Keen Smart Vents(and Bridge) delivered on Friday morning.(no email though telling me they were on the way) A few hours before the Snow Storm arrived. They seem to be working well. Although I had to order a fifth one since I didn't realize my smaller bedroom used a 4x10 vent. My other vent openings are 4x12.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I got a Scrub Daddy. It's decent. Not sure why it's the #1 shark tank product of all time. I can only assume it's because they are notoriously prone to disintegration in a short amount of time. Ours is holding up so far.


----------

